# Laptop ( no bootable Device - please restart system)



## xSaYn (19. Juni 2017)

Hey,

Momentan befindet sich mein laptop in der Reparatur, grund dafür ist, dass mein laptop nicht mehr bootet.

Angefangen hat es damit, das ich mein laptop zurücksetzen wollte, um unnötige Dateien zu löschen und damit mein laptop wieder besser läuft.

Und da ich mich idiot nicht vorher darüber Informiert habe, worauf man achten muss.. nun ich sags mal so: "Festplattenlaufwerk Löschen "  

Natürlich habe ich sofort auf abbrechen geklickt, aber als sich mein Laoptop neugestartet hat, kam die Meldung "no bootable Device - please restart system" - als ich im bios auf CSM Boot (so hieß das glaub ich) umgestellt habe, kam die Meldung "no bootable Device - insert boot disk and press any key. 

Und bevor ich wieder was falsch mache habe ich mein Laoptop zur Reparatur geschickt.

Aber jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, wieso es zu diesem fehler kam. Ich mein, ich hab das ganze ja noch abbrechen Können.


----------



## niklasschaefer (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Was hast du wo angeklickt? Welchey Betriebssystem war installiert? Windows 10? 

Naja wenn ich mir das so durchlese hast du alle falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann. Wenn du ihn formatierst ist grundsätzlich kein Problem, natürlich ein passendes Installationmedium hat und weiß wie man davon bootet. Vor solchen Aktionen macht man sih ein Backup um im Fehlerfall wieder herstellen zu können. 

Wieso schalet man bei sowas CSM ein? 
CSM stellt die Funktionen des normalen BIOS her und daher kommt die Meldung. Dein System/Bootloader wurde in UEFI installiert und somit kann dein BIOS nichts damit anfangen. 

Anscheinend har er schon damit angefangen das Sysem zu löschen! Wie has du diesen Zyklus angestartet?


Gruß Niklas


----------



## fotoman (20. Juni 2017)

xSaYn schrieb:


> Aber jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, wieso es zu diesem fehler kam. Ich mein, ich hab das ganze ja noch abbrechen Können.


Weil ein Abbrechen halt ein Abbrechen und kein "ungschehen machen" ist. Wenn Du bei rot auf die Kreuzung fährst und das dann "abbrichst", bist Du trotzdem bei rot in die Kreuzung gefahren.

Genauso fängt ein "Festplattenlaufwerk Löschen" beim Anfang der Platte mit dem Löschen an. Da liegen per Definition die Informationen zur Aufteilung der Platte und zum Booten. Bei einem Löschen macht es nunmal wenig Sinn, nit den unbenutzten Bereichen der Platte anzufangen.



niklasschaefer schrieb:


> Vor solchen Aktionen macht man sih ein  Backup um im Fehlerfall wieder herstellen zu können.


Backups  werden grundsätzlich überschätzt. Wozu gibt es ein "Abbrechen" oder im  Zweifel halt Recovery-Tools?


----------



## niklasschaefer (20. Juni 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Weil ein Abbrechen halt ein Abbrechen und kein "ungschehen machen" ist. Wenn Du bei rot auf die Kreuzung fährst und das dann "abbrichst", bist Du trotzdem bei rot in die Kreuzung gefahren.
> 
> Genauso fängt ein "Festplattenlaufwerk Löschen" beim Anfang der Platte mit dem Löschen an. Da liegen per Definition die Informationen zur Aufteilung der Platte und zum Booten. Bei einem Löschen macht es nunmal wenig Sinn, nit den unbenutzten Bereichen der Platte anzufangen.
> 
> Backups  werden grundsätzlich überschätzt. Wozu gibt es ein "Abbrechen" oder im  Zweifel halt Recovery-Tools?



Stimmt hast recht. Solche Leute kommen dann meistens zu mir muss ja auch von irgendwas leben  . Aber es scheint ja nichts wichtiges drauf gewesen zu sein. Den der Hersteller macht das Ding eh komplett platt wenn er pech hat wird das Ding sogar gewipet und da hat er gar keine Chance mehr.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (20. Juni 2017)

Einfach das Betriebssystem frisch installieren sollte das Problem lösen.

Wiederherstellen im Sinne von "weitermachen wie vorher" kann man da eh nicht mehr viel.


----------

